# WTB- Charge pipe



## soysauce300zx (May 30, 2012)

Hi everyone if anyone has a t25 charge pipe for a 1987-1988 turbo 300zx please let me know. I would be interested. Thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

All 1987 300ZX turbos were powered by the T3.


----------

